

Ask HN: Need a Terms of Service template for online marketplace - icodemyownshit

I'm building an online marketplace for users to sell goods to each other.  (e.g. craigslist, ebay)  The business model is closer to ebay in that a small % transaction fee is taken after each sale.  Do any of you have terms of use that I can customize and use until I have the cash to have a lawyer draw up a custom one?
======
callmeed
ours is very basic, in fact it might be too basic:

<http://www.nextproof.com/terms/> our transaction fee is actually spelled out
on our pricing page only <http://www.nextproof.com/pricing/> (I've been
experimenting with different fees so I didn't want to forget and not update it
in both places)

------
alexmacgregor
Can we see a beta version?

Whilst I don't think they have a business model worth following, listia
overall is a good execution.

------
ScottWhigham
No clue but I know that I'd try <http://www.docstoc.com/> if I was looking.

